# Best Universal Bow for 3D and Hunting?



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*would work*

I love my z34 and you will have a little extra for a good rest and a good set of sights.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*lots of good choices*

mathews makes an excellent bow. i own both a legacy and a switchback.

but i might lean towards a pse x-force for a better all around 3-d bow . its as foregiving as any bow out there despite its short brace that everyone complains about. the truth is,,,,you shoot the bow and the brace aint an issue. the speed is awesome too...


the next bow i'd look into is the new 82nd airborne by bowtech. sounds like a screamer. remains to be seen if its as foregiving as the x-force,,,and as "shot consistent " too....


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hoyt*

Check out the 2008 Hoyt Katara. I shot one the other day, and it is fast, quiet and the draw cycle was smooth. The XL version is 36 in. ATA and still pretty fast. I really liked it and could see how it would be great for hunting and 3-D and target.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Mathews makes a good bow,my pick would be the Drenalin, but watch for Martins Firecat to take alot of notice this year.


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

MthwsFthrMx said:


> Just getting started in 3D and was looking for opinions on most universal bow for 3D and Hunting. I like Mathews and was considering an Ovation. Any advise?


Sounds like you are looking used. Ovations are great shooting, smooth bows. Although I have used my Ovation for 3D and won a few, be aware Ovations are on the slow side. Consider an LX? Not quite as smooth as an Ovation but much quicker and just as deadly accurate.


----------



## Cuttbait (Dec 11, 2006)

*Thanks for info!!!*

Thanks for all the good info!!! I'll continue to do my homework!


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

The hoyt ultra tek was one of the best all around bows on the market. If you could find a 2005-06 it would be hard to beat.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Go with your gut the"ovation " is a great bow! It aint the fastest but mine hits where I want it to everytime, Human error aside. The conqust is said to be good also. And i have shot with alot of guys shooting the switchback on 3D corse.

Question is do you want a long axel to axel bow? with a high brace height or a shoter ATA with a shorter BH? That is where the differance is.


----------



## MthwsFthrMx (Oct 13, 2007)

*Prefer Longer ATA*

White00crow I have a tendency to lean towards the longer ATA lengths.

But I would appreciate your comments on both longer and shorted ATA lengths. 

Again, I appreciate everyones comments!!!!!!


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I would say the conquest 3 over the ovation. I have them both c3 for 3d and I hunt with an ovation.I have a 32" draw so I get enough speed out of the ovation. But I enjoy shotting the c3 a lot better.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

MthwsFthrMx said:


> Just getting started in 3D and was looking for opinions on most universal bow for 3D and Hunting. I like Mathews and was considering an Ovation. Any advise?


The only bow that's going to be the best choice for both venues is the bow you're most comfortable with, and can repeat the same shot execution time after time. Characteristics of each bow suit different archers in different ways. What I feel good shooting, and believe mentally to be the best bow for me, might be completely different for someone else. Truth be told - I can't think of anyone who can outshoot the ability of the equipment. I do believe it to be fact that you can take any bow, tune it properly and put it in a shooting machine and it will shoot the same hole time after time. 

So....the bottom line here is for you to go find what you feel comfortable with and confident with. I shoot a Drenalin. I don't think it's the best bow out there, but I do think's it's the best for me....for now:wink:

There are attributes of bows that make them more forgiveable than others, however, a longer, heavier bow may worsen the consistency for someone not accustomed to a bigger bow. String angle is important to consider. I'm 5'6" and have a 26 3/4" draw. I feel that the 33" ATA of the bows I've chosen over the years have suited me, and my form. I've had longer, more "forgiving" bows that I didn't shoot as well as my shorter 33" bows.

So with that said - find what fits YOU best. Don't worry about the brand either. There's no "one" perfect bow that will suit everyone equally. 

Best wishes. I hope you find what you're looking for quickly. There's a lot of bows out there to sort through.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

mathews prestige in black and camo i use mine for hunting and is my 3d bow but the new drenalin ld should be a awesome bow very forgiving BH good speed and nice quiet setup


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Ovation For 3d*



3DZapper said:


> Sounds like you are looking used. Ovations are great shooting, smooth bows. Although I have used my Ovation for 3D and won a few, be aware Ovations are on the slow side. Consider an LX? Not quite as smooth as an Ovation but much quicker and just as deadly accurate.[/QUOTE
> 
> I myself won my first 3d tournament using a Ovation a couple of years ago. I like the bow alot but as said earlier the LX is faster. It is all up to the shooter. Shoot one then make the decision. It is alot more forgiving with the long brace height, but a little slower, not much. I still have the bow and i use it for indoor spots. try one you might like it. Oh i have a LX also and i shoot very well with it , it is my hunting bow. Mick:darkbeer:


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

*best bow for 3d?*

Really hard to say which bow is best. they are all good if the arrow placement is there. I do have to say that I'm bias b/c I shoot Bowtechs and love them all, but if I was going to do it again, I would go with the Ovation. Very smooth shooting bow. yeah it's not the fastest but you can always shoot a lighter arrow to make up some of that. 
Speed is only as good as arrow placement. What good is it if you dont' hit the x or 10 ring. Good luck picking a bow and practice judging yardage.:smile:


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

I would have to pick the Allegiance,easy to hold,enough speed to make range est easier,very accurate


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I would have to say the conquest3 works well for me both hunting & 3d .I also have a conquest4 that I think shoots better but get cold real fast as the temp drop,as far as for a hunting bow I shoot a c3and c4 for 3d


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

Hoyt 38 ultra or 38 pro


----------



## BowHntr72 (Dec 28, 2005)

*3-D / Hunting Bow*

Just as you I was wondering the same thing. What kind of bow I could shoot for 3-D and Hunting well I have shot many bow Mathews Conquest, Fred Bear, Hoyt Trykon, Bowtech Tribute and Mathews Lx. I currently own 3 Mathews Conquest dont like it and its a Target Bow. Mathews Lx Love it I use this for 3-D and Hunting. I also have an 07 Tirbute Bowtech that I absoulutely Love as well. However if you want a great all around bow I would go with the Mathews Lx very forgiving and it has the speed and accuracy that you need. Good Axel to Axel height and the wieght is not that bad. You will have to spend some cash to buy a new sight and stabilizer.

Like one other Archer said above no one bow is better then the other the person behind the bow makes that bow work. You have to fell comfortable behind the bow if your not comfortable with it then you will not shoot it properly. Dont worry about the bow brand or anything like that make sure that it works for you. If you like it then thats all that matters. You can always do equipment upgrades later and gear changes later.. You can find some good deals on here and ebay..

Well best of luck to you and I hope that you find what you need.

Stay Away from the 14's go for 10's Better to get an 8 then a 5


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Look at the Alpine Silverado Ventura! It's gonna be a real shooter!


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Take a look at the PSE XForce or the Dream Season XForce, both are bows that will perform excellent in both.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

If I was going to look at a used bow it would be a Ultratec. But to be honest any bow that you shoot well will serve as a 3D bow. A longer ATA bow (forgiveness) with speed (help in judging distance) will work for you. Some bows are inherently more accurate. I'll let everyone one decide which bows those are. I prefer Hoyt.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Can't believe I didn't see the Martin Slayer listed, especially with Nitrous X cams on it. Of course you'd have to get one used, if you can get someone to part with one.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

can't go wrong with a Hoyt ultra-tec or vulcan! both shoot great!


----------



## WORLDCHAMP'06 (Aug 24, 2007)

If your looking at a Mathews, check out the prestige or the lx.
The conquest III would be a great choice also,but it is a tad too long ata.


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

If you want just 1 bow..Find a bow you like to shoot. nothing with a real long ata. In 1997 I hunted with a Mathews featherlight, I took that same bow and won many local shoots and finished in the top 10% at IBO world. It wasnt the fastest bow,or most forgiven, but a great comprimise. just be confident shooting it and confident to carry it in the field!


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

I have shot my Guardian and done very well with it in 3d shoots- I wouldnt recommened the new PSE X-Force. The speed is there but its loud and alot of vibration..

you just need to shoot them to figure out which ones you like best-

look at my sig.


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

hoyt ultratec unless you can find a used protec.the few extra dollars on the protec pays for itself in forgiveness.longer ata , higher brace and deflex riser.speed is only a few fps less,but the ultratec is a dandy bow as well.


----------



## dgf41 (May 26, 2006)

If you want a bow that will do both 3-d and hunting go with a recurve or longbow. No fancy gadgets to mess-up and you just have to change the points on your arrows to go hunting ,tuning is faster and easier, less equipment = less expense = more shooting time.

Plus it's all about the shooter.


----------



## 60X300 (Nov 15, 2007)

I used to shoot a Mathews, but recently switched to one of Dartons new Pro series bows. I have been very impressed with the speed, smoothness, and even the forgivness I have, even with its short brace height. But like said before, it is all personal preferance. Speed is a good thing for 3d so you can be off a yard or two and still be close.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

It finally hit me that this is a PSE bashing site, I guess people get the feeling hunt and want to bash bow that can't beat. As for the XForce being loud and has vibration, get real, it must of been missed tuned or tazman7 is just talking out his four point of contact. The XForce is on par in sound and vibration with the best Bowtech/Mathews/Hoyt etc, but has them on speed. AT has some very knowlegdeable poeple on here, but has some very bais people as well (not very professional). So some need to wake up take off there diapers, grab a tissue and wipe your eyes, and man up and admit that PSE makes some fine bows. IF your don't like them fine, just stop the bashing and be professional.


----------



## MthwsFthrMx (Oct 13, 2007)

*Thanks for all the good info!*

I really appreciate all the good information, keep it coming! All opions good or bad are welcome! I was also interested in what is the lowest allowable poundage setting you can use in 3D? Or is it based on a certain minimum allowable arrow speed? All comments welcome!


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

I got rid of my Mathews Switchback XT and have gone with a PSE X-Force which worked awsome for hunting deer for me this season. With its speed, forgivness and just the fact its a great shooter will make a #1 3D bow in my books.
Don't buy into the short brace height cause it makes no diff when shooting and with the addition of an STS its simply amazing!!!!!!
Only problem Ive found is its so fast and has so much energy it'll really sink an arrow deep into a target, which is a good problem especially if you want to hunt big game with it.

Cheers!!


----------



## keck19 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Diamond*

I don't believe anyone has mentioned a Diamond bow yet. I own the Diamond Victory, which was replaced by the Diamond Black Ice this year. I am fairly new to archery, but placed much higher than most of the experienced shooters in my area in 3D competitions. I have shot the Black Ice and love it. It is very quiet and fast! Diamond is made by Bowtech, in case that matters to you. I would look into them. Good luck finding the right setup for you.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

PSE X-7:shade:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

This past year I used my Ross CR337 for both hunting and 3-D.

its a good one for both!


----------



## Snowtiger14 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Regarding Ovations*

I personally shoot a Matthews Ovation at 50#. Okay, I agree with alot of guys here, it's not the fasted shooter on the planet, but is forgiving. I use mine for 3-D, with the occassional hunting trip thrown in, as it's my only rig right now. If you get one, I recommend ditching the factory strings for something aftermarket. As far as the speed issue goes, if your arrow is close to the minimum(5gr/# draw weight) the speed will be more than adequate.


----------



## hunt4 (Dec 13, 2006)

tazman7 said:


> - I wouldnt recommened the new PSE X-Force. The speed is there but its loud and alot of vibration..
> 
> .


Somthing must have been out of whack I shoot a Guardian and i was leaning towards a Xforce, and if the Xforce 7 was out at the time i bought i might be shooting it .
I am very happy with my Guardian i shoot spots 3d and kill dinner with the same bow


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

hunt4 said:


> Somthing must have been out of whack I shoot a Guardian and i was leaning towards a Xforce, and if the Xforce 7 was out at the time i bought i might be shooting it .
> I am very happy with my Guardian i shoot spots 3d and kill dinner with the same bow


I dont know...it could have been. The one I shot was when the sales rep was coming to the local pro shop to try and get them to sell pse bows. I honestly thought it was the worst bow I have ever shot as far as smoothness and vibration goes.

Stick with a guardian.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I just recently purchased a Prestige on here and have it set up for hunting but imo it would make a fairly good 3d bow as well, it is fast as all get out, I was told by a pro friend of mine that it lacks the forgiveness for a serious minded 3der, but for me it would be perfect.


----------



## 1400 shooter (Oct 31, 2006)

Apex 7 or the new Drenalin ld..
Lovung the sound of the new Elite Synergy XL though...


----------



## Coondog (Feb 3, 2004)

Hunting + 3d'ing = Mathews LX


----------

